# New to coding.  Question about stent placement code



## coder25 (Oct 28, 2008)

If a doctor took a patient to the cath lab to undergo a left heart cath and decided at that time admission to bring the patient back to the cath lab on another date for PTCA/stent placement, would modifier 58 be the correct one as it is now a staged procedure???  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Margaret Morgan (Oct 28, 2008)

*? about stent placement code*

Diagnostice catheterization have a 0 global follow up days.  A staged procedure with the catheterization on one day and the stent on another does not required a modifier on the stent.

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## coder25 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------

